# Solved: Google Chrome Error 105



## fast3kid (Jul 10, 2009)

Has anyone else been getting this error? Error 105 (net::ERR_NAME_NOT_RESOLVED): The server could not be found. I has been coming up on almost every website I try to go to. I am using the most updated version of Chrome, as of 3/2/11, I do not have Norton anything installed, I have my proxy settings to automatically detect, and I have ran Malwarebytes scans with nothing found. Any thoughts?


----------



## Cheeseball81 (Mar 3, 2004)

Give this a try:

In Google Chrome, click on Tools menu (a little wrench icon), then go to Options.
Click on the Under the Hood tab.
Under Privacy section, untick the check box for Use DNS pre-fetching to improve page load performance. 
Click on the Close button.
Refresh to reload the web page.


----------



## fast3kid (Jul 10, 2009)

Thanks for your help. I am still getting the message, however I am getting it a lot less now. Earlier I would enter a web address and the error would pop up, then I'd refresh and get a page cannot be displayed or a half loaded page, then refresh again and it would work just fine. Now it's about 50/50.


----------



## buff3r0vrfl0w (Feb 7, 2011)

if you problem doesn't get solved with the help of TG forums .. I suggest going to Chrome forums on google .. whenever I have an issue with chrome for the past year I post there and I get it solved usually same-day its real easy if you have a gmail account to post in the forum.. just saying


----------



## fast3kid (Jul 10, 2009)

Thanks for the suggestion. I'll post on there tomorrow; but if anyone else has any suggestions...otherwise I'll post the answer here when/if I find one.


----------



## andarot (Oct 8, 2005)

Yeah, I have been getting this message the last few days a lot. Also my partner has been getting it on her laptop - connected to a different broadband provider.

It doesn't seem to apply to any particular kind of site - but hits a broad range, including even google.

Sometimes when you try again, it gets through a bit later.

There does seem to be something wrong - and some kind of widespread problem. I couldn't find anything with hijackthis.

Any thoughts/info much appreciated


----------



## buff3r0vrfl0w (Feb 7, 2011)

What version of chrome are you using? 

Go in the address bar and type: about:


----------



## andarot (Oct 8, 2005)

The latest - 9.0.597.107


----------



## fast3kid (Jul 10, 2009)

Same version here...started happening with the last version.

In reading some forums it sounds like this is more than likely a DNS issue...


----------



## buff3r0vrfl0w (Feb 7, 2011)

hmm.. interesting .. if it's DNS , what ISP do you guys use? And also you can try using OpenDns.com there DNS servers are safe and fast. You can either set them statically on your PC or set them statically in your router or w.e handles your networks DHCP services..

208.67.222.222
208.67.220.220

(these are the two OpenDNS IP's)


----------



## fast3kid (Jul 10, 2009)

Sorry for the weekend break...

We use TW Telecom. It is a work computer. We had a company just come around and set our computers up to be part of a new active directory and I noticed they changed one of the DNS's to point to the domain controller. But I still get this error with the two orginal DNS and the new DNS in the system.


----------



## fast3kid (Jul 10, 2009)

It looks as though this is a DNS issue. I am going to mark this solved since now I know what it is and how to fix it, just go to an open DNS, but I don't know if we are allowed to change ours at work.

Here is the Chrome page that I found Helpful


----------

